# Scrolls



## Kellerkind79 (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo, hat sich jemand hier schon die Beta von Scrolls gekauft und kann berichten, wie es so ist?
Bin am überlegen, ob ich es mir am Wochenende kaufen soll.


----------



## Vendaar (7. Juni 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Spiel?
Sieht aus wie Oldschool-Hexfeld-Strategie.

Grüße


----------



## Kellerkind79 (7. Juni 2013)

Das ist so ein TradingCardGame von den Machern von Minecraft.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (10. Juni 2013)

Habe mir das Game bzw. die Beta am WE gekauft und bin positiv überrascht.
Macht echt Laune!


----------

